# Anyone recommend 70kg home dumb bells?



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

I need to start doing my shoulder workouts at home so want to get some adajustable dumb bells, I've been looking on eBay but can't find a lot, I think up to 35kg each hand should keep me busy for a while. I also need to find an adjustable bench.

I haven't really thought about budget, but ideally I wouldn't want to spend more than about £200 for the bench and weights, is this realistic?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

http://www.fitness-superstore.co.uk/weight_plates_and_barbell_sets/bodypower_olympic_dumbbell_handle_x1/3208_p.html?utm_source=Google&utm_medium=Froogle&utm_campaign=Froogle&mkwid=0CZPQhts_d{device}&pcrid=29553390305&gclid=CLi-ur-LtrgCFYPHtAodqSIAmA

copy n paste it .


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

ewen said:


> http://www.fitness-superstore.co.uk/weight_plates_and_barbell_sets/bodypower_olympic_dumbbell_handle_x1/3208_p.html?utm_source=Google&utm_medium=Froogle&utm_campaign=Froogle&mkwid=0CZPQhts_d{device}&pcrid=29553390305&gclid=CLi-ur-LtrgCFYPHtAodqSIAmA
> 
> copy n paste it .


The weight's only 35kg per hand, so doesn't need to be as heavy duty as that, but thanks for the link to that website, managed to find everything if I need to buy it new ~£130

(saving the links to buy later)

Bar - http://www.fitness-superstore.co.uk/standard_bars/bodypower_spinlock_14_dumbbell_handle_x1/3235_p.html

5kg - http://www.fitness-superstore.co.uk/standard_iron_weight_plates/bodypower_prostyle_discs__5kg_x4/3546_p.html

2.5kg - http://www.fitness-superstore.co.uk/standard_iron_weight_plates/bodypower_prostyle_discs__25kg_x4/3544_p.html

0.5kg- http://www.fitness-superstore.co.uk/standard_iron_weight_plates/golds_gym_05kg_standard_cast_disc_black_x12/13447_p.html


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

robdobbie said:


> The weight's only 35kg per hand, so doesn't need to be as heavy duty as that, but thanks for the link to that website, managed to find everything.
> 
> (saving the links to buy later)
> 
> ...


no but if you have an oly plate set up then the plates will go from db to bb otherwise you`ll have 1 inch and 2 inch hole plates


----------

